# Bi Color question will be answered soon!



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Just to update everyone.....

I ordered Leyna's genetics tests and they will be here Wednesday. She has a vet appointment on Thursday to get her prelim xrays, tattoo, and blood drawn (for the genetics tests). The tests will get sent overnight from the vet office and I am supposed to get the results back within 2 weeks. Once I get them, I will post them on here.

I do have to say though, one of the club members was laughing yesterday. She truly looks like a melanistic bi color now. :crazy:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I cant wait to find out what they say!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

How bout some updated pics?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> How bout some updated pics?


I second this :thumbup:


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> How bout some updated pics?


 
As requested, pics of the brat. :wub: These are from a couple of weeks ago. I need to take a few new ones.



























































































She is turning out better than I could have ever asked for. 

I need to get a close up pic in the light so you guys can actually see her coloration. Wet and cloudy doesn't show much. lol


----------



## dukethegsd (Apr 11, 2010)

love the pictures, beautiful dog!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Kendra, she is growing up so quickly!! I remember when she was just a tiny, fuzzy thing. Now she is a beautiful, balanced, athletic young girl. I need to get over on the other board more often.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Rei said:


> Kendra, she is growing up so quickly!! I remember when she was just a tiny, fuzzy thing. Now she is a beautiful, balanced, athletic young girl. I need to get over on the other board more often.


Thank you. I absolutely adore her. She is a complete brat and pain in the butt and absolutely perfect for me. :wub:
We are at the vet now waiting for them to open. I can't wait to see what her tests show.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Kendra she looks to have grown rather nice, I bet if you put her and her sister Pepsi together we would have a hard time determinin who is who except for the coloring on Leyna's legs


----------

